
Ask HN: What book best encapsulates what you learned in business school? - gdubs
If you had to pick a single book that to you encapsulates the most important principles and theories you learned in business school, what would it be?
======
gtvwill
Eh learnt a bit from various texts during my management degree, but I wouldn't
say one text taught me more than another... It's the combination of theories
that is important. Also tbh that knowledge pales in comparison to the amount
I've learnt from working in construction/heavy industries and merely just
watching decisions/the decision making processes of those senior to me play
out in the "real world", so often stuff that the texts would recommend as the
correct action... Is far from what is needed or what is realistically
achievable.

So I'd say the "book of life" , don't be afraid to get out there and work as a
shit kicker at the bottom, you get a good view from there up to the top if you
keep your eyes open and read between the lines.

------
crispytx
MBA Dropout here. Sorry to break the news, but you don't actually learn
anything in business school. Warren Buffett, Peter Thiel, Paul Graham - you
won't hear any of those names in business school. Maybe some of the elite
schools might talk about those guys, or even invite them to come speak at the
business school. But they usually record those talks, so you can just watch
them on YouTube.

------
vldx
I don't hold MBA, but I was recommended The Personal MBA by Josh Kaufman.
Amazing book.

------
romanhn
Haven't read it yet, but just yesterday someone recommended this book to me:
The Ten-Day MBA by Steven A. Silbiger. Supposed to provide a very practical
coverage of business realities, despite the silly title.

~~~
adpoe
I've read this, and it's very good.

I had never studied business before (at any level), but found myself in a
position where I was managing software projects, and dealing with MBA's from
our client companies every single day.

I wouldn't say this is a replacement for going to business school, but for me
-- it helped me understand the world my clients were coming from, and how they
were incentivized.

So yes -- very practical book, easy to get through, and highly recommended.
Gives a broad overview of the field, so you can at least speak the lingo.

